# RCA ( Model: DCM425 ) Modem Problem.



## Warfare (Jun 21, 2008)

Every so often ( Like an hour or 2) My RCA modem will do this.









What I am trying to show in this picture is that the modem is on the left. The 2 lights will only popup and blink at the same rate. My internet connection is lost at that time.


I have checked ALL of my wires from the modem to the router/computer.


I did a reinstall of windows like 2days ago and before that like 3 weeks ago. (BSOD problem)


**EDIT**
How can I MAKE my computer detect my modem in Ethernet? Right now its hooked up with USB because when I reinstalled windows It wouldn't detect the Ethernet


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, first off, you have to turn off power to the modem to move from USB to Ethernet. Next, if the modem is disconnecting, I'd start by calling the ISP, which is the most likely suspect.

That picture is too fuzzy to really tell anything from it.


----------



## Warfare (Jun 21, 2008)

my computer isnt detecting it in ethernet.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on.


Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
Boot the computer.

When the computer is completely booted, let's see this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## Warfare (Jun 21, 2008)

That didn't work.


It still not working. It shows me that I HAVE the internet, but if I try to get on to firefox, xfire, ventrilo. 

It dosen't let me.


**EDIT** 

Well Im just the stupid one that forgot to install the Ethernet drivers for my motherboard..

any way here is the IPCONFIG /ALL

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Josh>/ipconfig all
'/ipconfig' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\Josh>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : gamingcomputer
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : hsd1.pa.comcast.net.

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.pa.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1D-60-BA-2D-7F
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.100
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.87.64.146
68.87.75.194
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, July 15, 2008 2:18:48 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, July 16, 2008 2:18:48 PM

C:\Documents and Settings\Josh>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Looks like you have a connection now, all working?


----------

